# JAMIE LEE CURTIS ~ True Lies~21x



## maierchen (22 Juli 2008)

Weil der Film nicht schlecht ist und sie Sowieso nicht!:thumbup:​


----------



## krawutz (23 Juli 2008)

Absolut exquisite Frau, das ist wirklich mal ein Star.


----------



## klicker1 (23 Juli 2008)

eine super Ausstrahlung..


----------



## amon amarth (4 Dez. 2009)

ausstrahlung im auschnitt ;-) !!! geil, danke !


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für die Caps der netten Jamie


----------



## ihaa (9 Juni 2012)

Great quality pix , thanks!


----------

